# R15 - The FAQ (r2) - Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Following the pattern of many other popular forums, this thread will remain open for discussion for the items in the FAQ. Corrections, additions, questions, ect...


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Aren't there three software versions for the Humax (500)? The one it shipped with, the one it immediately updated to (usually during guided setup), and the one that came out a few weeks after the first units arrived?

I guess nobody knows the version number since it probably updated before you could get into any menus.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

walters said:


> Aren't there three software versions for the Humax (500)? The one it shipped with, the one it immediately updated to (usually during guided setup), and the one that came out a few weeks after the first units arrived?
> 
> I guess nobody knows the version number since it probably updated before you could get into any menus.


My 500 went something like 1044 > 108f > 109a. Not 100% sure of the letter for 108, but I do know there was a 108 between the 1044 and 109a.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There certainly was one before 108 (what ever was installed on the drive), but as you said walters.... it updated pretty much DURING the setup of the unit... I will add it to the list...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine installed 108 just as I finished setup. Mine still lists the version before 108 as "original version". I'm at work right now or I'd check, but I'm pretty sure it was 1044.


On thing you may want to add to your FAQ ebononvic is that there are 2 remotes also. My father's first unit, which he had to wind up sending back had a >| for the move forward button while mine has a loop to the right. Might come in handy to know that, might not.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Mine installed 108 just as I finished setup. Mine still lists the version before 108 as "original version". I'm at work right now or I'd check, but I'm pretty sure it was 1044.
> 
> On thing you may want to add to your FAQ ebononvic is that there are 2 remotes also. My father's first unit, which he had to wind up sending back had a >| for the move forward button while mine has a loop to the right. Might come in handy to know that, might not.


I checked some of the text from my original review... 1044 was the text string that I captured during the first software update, but I didn't note the letter of the 108 version.

As for the remotes... I know of two... the R23 and the R24 ... I would have to look at those again to see if the r24 has a LOOP or not.

Remotes will have a seperate "page" of the FAQ...

Do you know if he had a Man-500 or Man-300 unit? (just curious)


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl just wanted to let you know that the software version on the R15-300 is currently 102b did not see that version in your R15 FAQ.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> Earl just wanted to let you know that the software version on the R15-300 is currently 102b did not see that version in your R15 FAQ.


I will make the update... was that the original version? Or was there a 102a?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I just checked mine and the original version was 100b I never saw a 102a if there was one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> I just checked mine and the original version was 100b I never saw a 102a if there was one.


Thanks... I will adjust the FAQ


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> I checked some of the text from my original review... 1044 was the text string that I captured during the first software update, but I didn't note the letter of the 108 version.
> 
> As for the remotes... I know of two... the R23 and the R24 ... I would have to look at those again to see if the r24 has a LOOP or not.
> 
> ...


It was a 500, his last sw version was 109a


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Mine installed 108 just as I finished setup. Mine still lists the version before 108 as "original version". I'm at work right now or I'd check, but I'm pretty sure it was 1044.
> 
> On thing you may want to add to your FAQ ebononvic is that there are 2 remotes also. My father's first unit, which he had to wind up sending back had a >| for the move forward button while mine has a loop to the right. Might come in handy to know that, might not.


I have seen the remote that has a >l on it. It came with a D11 that I just got and it is a RC 23.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> I have seen the remote that has a >l on it. It came with a D11 that I just got and it is a RC 23.


Mine is an RC 23 and it has the loop, not the >|


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Mine is an RC 23 and it has the loop, not the >|


Mine is an RC 23 and it has the >|, not the loop.


----------



## mbrey (Jan 2, 2006)

Murph said:


> Mine is an RC 23 and it has the >|, not the loop.


Have the RC23. Has the >|


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Have 3 RC23 with the loop and one that has the >| all 4 remotes came with my R15-300 recivers


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

I have the "300" series Mexican Philips model. Software started on 100b and is now 103a with update date of 10/17/1979! 

It's one of those retro models...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Have 3 RC23 with the loop and one that has the >| all 4 remotes came with my R15-300 recivers


I have several white remotes (not tagged) some have >| some have the loop. 1 doesn't have the format button r16 I think...... 2 have an FCC compliance sticker on the bottom....... The one that came with my R15 has a two-toned blue D* cyclone emblem but no FCC sticker. Are the FCC stickered one RF capable?


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Talking about remotes: Situation: New R15 activated Saturday. Manufactured 12/05, with an RC23 remote with the ->| and not the loop, FYI.

Now, is the TV Power button supposed to work? TV is programmed fine, volume punch-through and TV Input work fine. Power button *in TV mode* works fine. But the separate "TV Power" buttons turn the R15 on/off; no effect on TV.

TV is an older Toshiba CRT RP (this is a bedroom DVR... main room has the 2 HR10-250, one upgraded to 800  ).

I've tried all the Toshiba codes the receiver lists, I think only one works at all. So, what's the story on the TV Power button?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is a crap shot.

On one of my TV's (the newer of the two), it works perfectly.
On the other, I have to switch between DirecTV and TV mode to shut the two of them off.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Hm... you'd think the same function code that's in the TV slide switch would be put in the TV Power... where else would it get it from?

Thanks, Earl! Guess I'll give up on that one....


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

leesweet said:


> Hm... you'd think the same function code that's in the TV slide switch would be put in the TV Power... where else would it get it from?
> 
> Thanks, Earl! Guess I'll give up on that one....


That's what I thought too. I have the same thing as Earl. Works fine on 2 of my R15 on a Sony and RCA TV but the other is a Panasonic and only works in TV mode. Doesn't really make much sense to me either, to why it doesn't carry over.


----------

